# FM2: how much time allowed outside Mexico?



## xxxxxxxxxxxxhounddog (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey, everyone. I'm a newbie who happens to have a very similar username to a regular in these parts. Didn't plan it that way...


I expect this has been asked, but I only found a very old thread ('09), so here I'll start a new one.

How many days can an FM2 holder now stay out of Mexico, and where can I find the information online?

Somewhere in the back of my mind I remember two things which may or may not be true:
1. that we can travel outside Mexico a maximum of 180 days/year
2. that any particular instance can be for a maximum of 30 days.

I ask because the last time I flew in, I remember filling out the immigration form and writing the number of days I was gone, but I don't remember what it says and I can't find a copy online to read. I'm trying to make sure I stay on the up-and-up with everything.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Since FM3 and FM2 are the same now (Temporal) I don't know. FM3 had no restrictions and FM2 was 18 months in 5 years


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

sparks said:


> Since FM3 and FM2 are the same now (Temporal) I don't know. FM3 had no restrictions and FM2 was 18 months in 5 years


New INM card holder are not restricted to time out of the country anymore, both Temporal and Permanente.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxhounddog (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks, folks. I suppose I somehow confused the 30 day limit of the tourist visa with part of the FM2 guidelines.


----------



## CanGuy78 (Mar 17, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> New INM card holder are not restricted to time out of the country anymore, both Temporal and Permanente.


Thank you for posting this. I have been trying to find this information myself as who knows when and if I may have to come back to Canada, never know what emergencies may come up.


----------

